# Bed Bug!



## Overread (Oct 22, 2017)

Sometimes one has to learn to share! 
This bug was tricky as it was very flighty and active even as it was at the end of the day when I took these. Very responsive to the flash as well, antenna and even head flicking each time the flash fired off (or least more times than not). So hard to lean closer when any motion could easily set it off in flight around the room once more. 

















All taken with Canon 7D and Sigma 70mm f2.8 macro

Any comments/critiques/frame or composition suggestions most welcome!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 22, 2017)

Nice!  I wish I could get macro to work like that for me!


----------



## Overread (Oct 22, 2017)

Thanks - though you've been at this photography thing far longer than I I'm sure you'd do great macro!


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 22, 2017)

Nice, I think the first one is my favorite, though if I were to wake up to see this crawling on my bed I suspect I would make a fast exit!!


----------



## Overread (Oct 22, 2017)

Thanks, and yeah I got the composition right on that one! Antenna can be a pain when they can be as long if not longer than some insects main body! 

And yes if I woke up to that I'd beat a sudden retreat too - then get the camera and come back.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 23, 2017)

Great set! Getting the segments in the antenna so sharp shows how wonderfully you did.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Oct 23, 2017)

Awesome set!


----------



## BrentC (Oct 23, 2017)

Very nice set!  Really like the first one.


----------



## Donde (Oct 23, 2017)

It was just on your bed right? Not really a Bed Bug egad! Charming macros.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Oct 25, 2017)

I like the first one the best too.  Nice colors.


----------

